
The Plane Crash Over the Grand Canyon That Changed Aviation - upen
https://timeline.com/when-these-two-planes-collided-over-the-grand-canyon-it-changed-aviation-history-25549ca2ba01#.auw7r1sqb
======
woliveirajr
It wasn't the first, even at cruise phase of the flight, nor was the last.

You can check a list here: [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mid-
air_collision#List_of_nota...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mid-
air_collision#List_of_notable_civilian_and_military-civilian_mid-
air_collisions)

